# conversion poll



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright guys, here's my problem. i'm getting a front clip from a 180sx with the CA18DET as soon as i get the cash (not much longer.) now, what i'm thinking here, is if i should do more than just an engine swap. i am thinking about going all-out with this and doing the right hand drive conversion as well. what do you guys think? hit the poll up and let me know. this wont be a daily driver by the time it's back on the road either by the way. i think it would bad as hell, but i want to know what you guys think too.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am mixed on the RHD conversion. That was actually going to be my first mod when I got my 240 because I was gettign the whole dash an dwhat nnot fro hella cehap (like 25 bucks). But it is a hassle to complete. i think a RHD daily driver would be awesome for awhile. It would get old. But since it isnt going to be a daily, I say go for it IF you can do it cheaply. Being that the CA18 is gonna be old as crust, you might wanna put some money into that first (unless you can do the RHD cheap)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if i get the front clip like i intend to, wont i have almost everything i need to do the conversion? i mean, i know someone that said i could use his tools and garage for the engine swap and i'm sure him and i can do the RHD conversion as well, altho i havent talked to him about it yet. the CA will be built as soon as time and money allows, and as soon as i find reliable places to order parts from.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

You are talking about firewall work that I am not too read up on. I hear some welding is involved. Plus you are moving everything to the otherside. Steering, foot pedals...all that shit. Big job. But worth it if you are patient and determined. i say go for it if it isnt your daily driver. Honestly if you are set on the conversion and get the clip with a RHD dash, do that FIRST. Why swap in the motor, only to have to remove it....fuck that. You can also do some general maintenance on your ca. Seeing as they were last made in Japan in like 93 I think. It has been sitting for a MINUTE


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it would be SWEET but i think there would be too much work involved.. in my opinion, it's not worth it.. but if you want, go for it and make sure you post pix!!


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am in between. I saw a RHD drice CRX. RHD would be cool until you are on aorad trip and have to get out to get food, or get out to go to the ATM and other stuff like that. If Iknew EXACTLY what needed to be doen and could do it myself...I wouldnt hesitate.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you have drive through ATM's???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Joel said:


> *you have drive through ATM's???  *


God Bless America


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Do you have drive through liquor stores like we do?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes, we have drive through ATM's, liquor stores, and even weddings in Vegas. but let's not get off the subject here.


----------



## sniperboss (Jun 19, 2003)

Honestly if you are going to make a "show" car or mainly not a daily driver i would go with the RHD... its kinda useless i think to just move the driver to the right side... its a waste of money that can be used on the engine.. but hey we are not the ones with the money and the car. in the end its up to you..


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

right hand drive aint always bad. I have a friend who was in an accident when he was little and lost all his fingers on his left hand. Since that happened he cant drive stick because he cant drive and shift with his right hand. So hes going to do rhd so he can shift with his left hand and be able to steer with his good hand..this probably doesnt apply here though, just thought id share what I think is a good reason to do rhd


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wow..that's a sad story.. you know what will be better than rhd stick for him?? auto trans


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

sniperboss - learn to read!!!! ass. by ordering a front clip i will have all the needed parts for the conversion along with the engine. and me and another guy are the doing the work as well so i wont be spending any extra money on it. and it's also not a daily driver, nor is it a show car. if you would have read a little better, you would have reallized that.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *wow..that's a sad story.. you know what will be better than rhd stick for him?? auto trans *


He has an auto now but he likes manual better


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't think it would be a purely bolt in affair.The firewall is different on a RHD car too, and you will need to relocate the A/C lines ,heater core and plenum box too as well as the brake lines and master cylinder.Plus, if you mess up,you could pretty much ruin the car.I wouldn't do it.Too much work and the unique factor would wear out after a while Then you have the practical negatives to deal with too since we are set up as a LHD society and it will give less visibility and ability to judge oncoming traffic when you are sitting on the opposite side of the car.Plus, I would think that driving from the passenger's seat would feel just plain wierd.Just my opinion though.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

is this gonna be ur daily driver? or like a weekend/sho car


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it's not going to be a daily driver, but it will be street legal as a second car. it'll be mostly for just cruising and going to shows. i'm not worried about the practicality of it becuz i honestly dont believe that i need to be on the left hand side as much as people think. i dont go through drive-through windows hardly at all and honestly would rather go in anyways. and i really dont think the visibility thing is very much of a big deal either. i'm going to do some more research to see how difficult the conversion is and then go from there.


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

it is tons of work. you have to pretty much have a completely different firewall. its tons of work. and won't be cheap unless you weld yourself and have located all the working parts for it. 

i thought about doing it and even attempted to contact a guy here in tx about picking up the rest of his clip so that i could do it. but it just wasn't reality money wise. 

best of luck.


----------

